# P-38 Would Be Proud



## Pisis (Mar 24, 2006)

http://www.nebraskastudies.org/0800...braskastudies.org/0800/stories/0801_0136.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2006)

Why would P38 be proud about that?

Anyhow whats up with him, he has not been on in a while. Did someone drive him off?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 24, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Why would P38 be proud about that?


I was kinda wondering the same thing. Glad it's not just me.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 24, 2006)

Uhm, probably my bad. I realised he's from Alabama, not Nebraska...
Anyway, I just found this site and it seems like it has some interesting stuff in there.
I just didn't know which title I should write, so I wrote this...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 24, 2006)

> Anyhow whats up with him, he has not been on in a while. Did someone drive him off?



Poor guy, you guys can be pretty mean to him sometimes.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 24, 2006)

Yup, poor little Redneck....

Hopefully, he finally found out that girls have boobs and has been off galavanting across Northern Alabama, huntin some poon with his favorite Coon Dogs, Cletus and Rufus, inbred of course...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 25, 2006)

LOL!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Mar 25, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Yup, poor little Redneck....
> 
> Hopefully, he finally found out that girls have boobs and has been off galavanting across Northern Alabama, huntin some poon with his favorite Coon Dogs, Cletus and Rufus, inbred of course...



IM NOT A GODDAMN REDNECK AND I DONT HAVE COON DOGS.

Yes, I have always known girls have boobs and take time to look.

A poon?!?! I ONLY hunt Turkeys.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 25, 2006)

ROFL


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 25, 2006)

> IM NOT A GODDAMN REDNECK AND I DONT HAVE COON DOGS.
> 
> Yes, I have always known girls have boobs and take time to look.
> 
> A poon?!?! I ONLY hunt Turkeys.


AND U CANT TAKE A FUCKING JOKE U REDNECK!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2006)

Thats why he is messin with you P38 because you cant take a joke. You get offended by his jokes real easily.

And here ya go P38 so you can figure out what Poon is?



1)A female's genital organ (vagina)

2)A slang term for wimp, often used by teenage males who want to boost their masculinity

1)I fucked Kara last night. She's got a tight poon.

2)Alex: We probably shouldn't go rock climbing. It could be dangerous
Nick: Dude, it's fine. Don't be such a poon!

by Yours Truly Jun 22, 2004 share 
2. Poon 121 up, 52 down 

the unshaven heaven in which we all like to take a dip.

In Diana Jones: The temple of Poon.

by Graham Apr 13, 2004 share 
3. poon 63 up, 8 down 

A Vagina, 3 kinds:

1. Poonana is a little girls vagina 0-13.
2. Poonani A teenagers vagina 13-20.
3. Poontang a mature womans vagina (quite good) 20-35.
4. Poonono an old vagina often with large muff 35-110.


1. i said dont play with your poonana

2. i saw this girl in the club last night sure she had a poonani 

3. i got some sweet poontang last night.

4. oh shit i'm gonna be sic after seeing that poonono

tags poon ass tits poo shit.
by Mr Sirius Australia Nov 1, 2005 share 
4. Poon 50 up, 19 down 

woman's genetalia. stems from the word "pudenda", which is actually in the dictionary.

I got myself some nice poon last night.

by anonymous Aug 5, 2003 share 
5. poon 47 up, 24 down 

1. Literally, vagina (see poontang).
2. Figuratively, vagina; one who is week (see pussy).

1. Man, I just want to get me some poon and fuck it all night long.
2. Dude, it's nothing to be worried about. Don't be such a poon!

by Brown Sugar Mar 18, 2003 share 
6. poon 39 up, 19 down 

area of the female anatomy, located between the inner thighs; especially loves the cock and the tongue

"wow, my boyfriend really knows how to work the poon"

by erica Nov 20, 2003 share 
7. poon 24 up, 14 down 

n. 1) female genitals, vagina
2) sexual intercourse, specifically, from a woman
3) less commonly - Tang orange drink mix, prepared in a 2.2 liter water jug called a poonjug

background: shortened form of poontang.

1) When she took off her panties I could see her shaven poon.
2) I'm getting me some poon from my lady, tonight.
3) Lets mix up some Poon and go watch some TV.

by Benabus Nov 27, 2004 share 
8. poon 10 up, 8 down 

Poon: a word meaning "pussy, vagina, or cunt"

mostly used while saying "i loooove poon" whilst doing a weird dance where you thrust your hips and swing your hands in front of you. 

PLEASE NOTE: dance must only be done behind someones back or why they arent looking

Guy A: man, crank up that trick daddy song
Guy B: i loooove poon (doing crazy dance)
Guy A: woah what the hell did you just do while i was turned around 
Guy B: Nothing... nothing at all

by professor poon pburg Jul 28, 2005 share 
9. poon 13 up, 12 down 

From the word far-eastern word poontang, meaning vagina.

Her poon was so saggy I lost my car keys in it.

by Dr Definition May 16, 2003 share 
10. Poon 3 up, 6 down 

Root; Pussy or Poo-na-knee. A)Of or being like a girl or a ghey. B)Also, can be used to refer to the female genitalial. C)Best used as an insult.

1)Don't be such a poon.

2)Did you get any poon last night?

3)Would you care for a Jr. bacon poon burger?

Also known as:

pussy vagina cunt twat poontang snatch beaver cooch box gash muff cooter bearded clam hole bearded taco fish taco slit wishing well cake cockpit coochie crack cum depository cum dumpster donut fillet-o-fish finger hut fish fly catcher fuckhole gates of heaven honey pot hot box lobster pot loins loose meat sandwich lotus love box love canal lower lips meat wallet nooch nook nookie peach pocket slash snapper split stench trench

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=poon


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 25, 2006)

Thats fucking great Adler LMAO........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2006)

Now lets see if he gets it.


----------



## Clave (Mar 25, 2006)

This thread is turning out to be a real education...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2006)

For some.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 25, 2006)

I've heard a song whcich used all the words that refer to a females genitalia
and some ppl use P00NED instead of PWN3D on some games


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2006)

Adler!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah I liked that. The Urban dictionary is great.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 26, 2006)

I know, my classmate was asked by his GF to look for the meaning of her name, then I looked it up in the Urban Dictionary, and i aw Sarah- another name for a penis enlarger... then i told my classmate who then told it to his GF who then dumped him, and damn it why are some ppl having girlfiriends at such an early age!!?!?!?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2006)

if he thinks telling his girlfriend that her name is also the name of a penis enlarger is a good idea he deserves to be dumped...........


----------



## Pisis (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah.

I hate the "word" "pwn3d".......


----------



## P38 Pilot (Mar 26, 2006)

Holy shit! That was awesome Alder! Yeah I get it now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> I know, my classmate was asked by his GF to look for the meaning of her name, then I looked it up in the Urban Dictionary, and i aw Sarah- another name for a penis enlarger... then i told my classmate who then told it to his GF who then dumped him, and damn it why are some ppl having girlfiriends at such an early age!!?!?!?



Good job looma. What a great friend you are, becauseSarah does not mean penis enlarger. You just fucked your buddy. If I was your friend, and the same age as you and you had done that to me effectivly knocking of my only chance at getting laid before I was 30, I would have kicked your ass.

Here is the definition of Sarah as per the Urban Dictionay:

A girl who is so perfect that even being near her makes one happier. A girl who's personality is so kind and caring that it makes Jesus look like a demon, and is loving and considerate of the other rather than herself. She forgives all and cannot hate, unless it's a really bad band. A person who makes the impossible possible. She also has a unique sense of everything, making herself an individual in both music and fashion, and though her music is not commonly appreciated by pop lovers, it's loved by her friends, who some way or another have gained from her friendship. In short, A mortal divinity. The most wonderful person in the world that one would be greatful even to look upon

*Sarah walks by*
n00b:OMG!!!11!1 It's liek Sarah!!!11!!1

tags sarah jesus incarnate angel perfect



A Hebrew word meaning Princess

Sarah's so gorgeous!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2006)

that's not the description of the only sarah i know, but damn looma you just fucked it up for him!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL, Yeap way to fuck your buddy.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## plan_D (Apr 3, 2006)

That is creepy. My girlfriend is called Sarah, and that's an extremely accurate description of her.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 3, 2006)

damn that dictionary

well... i never really liked that guy anyways
thats why i told him

btw... adler he wasnt my friend he was

...my definition of my classmates this year
-some idiot who happens to be in the same room as you are in the first day of the school year... my classmates were idiots, we had the mot number of cases of fighting, porn, etc.

*i say something dirty* 
Mom: "is that what they teach you in school"
Me: "yup, depends on who 'they' are, the teachers or the classmates?


----------



## Henk (Apr 4, 2006)

You guys love to fuck with someones head. 

In SA we say Poonani or Poes ( Afrikaans ). You can say your moms........ In Afrikaans it is "jou ma se poes" usually used by the collard folk from the Cape Flats, but if you say that to someone you will be in hospital for a few months.

Ag ja we SA curse a lot and there are very powerfull ones, but if I teach you guys them how would we curse the tourists .

Henk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2006)

Well either way Looma, good job and remind me never to let you talk to my wife or anything. You will tell her that the name Veronika means nasty vagina or something like that, because well that is what 12 year olds come up with when they dont know what to say or something.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 10, 2006)

dude, i ain't lying, probably that is what the Urban Dictionary used to say or something


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2006)

Or something???

Something????

That was so lame I cant even think of a suitable slam....


----------



## Maestro (Apr 10, 2006)

I just found that by typing "Urban Dictionary" on Google.

 http://www.urbandictionary.com/

Try to find your name. I typed mine in... If ever I find the asshole who wrote that sh*t about my name, I'm gonna kick his ass until you can see my foot getting out from his mouth.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 11, 2006)

"David is undefined"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2006)

> 1. Daniel - a funny, kind-hearted person with a good morals and, often, owns a cape!
> 
> "That Johnny Depp, he's quite a little DANIEL"
> 
> ...




Wow, damn accurate website...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 11, 2006)

These are true enough. 

*Wayne* 

- very nice guy
_"thanks for being such a wayne!"_ 

-Wayne has a small head *but* a big penis 

- Best Guy ever, sweet, funny and SWEET oh my gosh is he sweet
wayne is the best guy ever!!!!!




I'm not too sure about these ones though. 

- In Pittsburgh "wayne" is used as slang for cigarette.
_"Can a bum a wayme?
We were just chillin at the bar and this skeezer walked up and asked for a wayne.
Yo, I'm almost outta waynes be need to hit up Co Go's B."_

- The typical name for a chav pikey townie ned kev. Usually has a girlfriend called Sharron, lives on a council estate and drives either a Ford Escort or a Vauxhall Nova.

_Barry: Hey Wayne, let's go cruising round town in our shitty car and shout at young skanky girls.
Wayne: Yeah nice one Barry, we're fucking ace!
Random Passer By: What a complete pair of chavs!_

- A scrawny, nerdy, caucasin male; obsessed with video games; wears computer humor shirts and shirts from the 80's to try and be cool and act ghetto. Also drives a 240sx, because he thinks it's cool and everyone else is doing it. Proceed with caution: shoot at first sight.

_Boy: Hey, wanna com over and play video games?
Girl: Umm.. no thanks.
Other Boy: You're such a flip'n wayne. GOSH!_


----------



## Pisis (Apr 11, 2006)

lol


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 11, 2006)

> Quote:
> 1. Daniel - a funny, kind-hearted person with a good morals and, often, owns a cape!
> 
> "That Johnny Depp, he's quite a little DANIEL"
> ...





> Wow, damn accurate website...


You're damn right it is....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 11, 2006)

damn my name is undefined


----------



## Maestro (Apr 12, 2006)

Am I the only one who got his name bastardized ?

Here is what came out (Part 1 and 2 are rather compliments... but the rest is sh*t) :

_1. yan 
Only as cool as they come.

- Hey that's so YAN! 

2. yan 
sexy naughty bitchy

- yan is so sexayyyyyy!

3. yan 
To enter the wrong room while sleepwalking, assuming it is the bathroom and urinating on a piece of furniture.

- Last night he came in my room and yanned all over my chair. The funny thing is he wasn't even drunk

4. Yan 
Bigget n00b ever. Lies about anything to try and starts conversations. He is german and is gay.

- "My dad brought home a submarine"
- "I sumtimes fly low over my house in my plane"
- Oh my god u pulled a Yan

5. yan 
Optimist - The glass is half full.
Pessimist - The glass is half empty.
Yan - That glass is twice as large as it needs to be.

- i dont know how to put it in an example...sorry

6. YAN	
One who gets off to animated girls.

- dude sailor moon has nice tits i wish i could suck em

7. yan 
You're a (N-Word); used primarally amongst groups of friends to describe random acts of stupidity and/or grimeyness.

- Wow look at that YAN trying to steal things! or... What a YAN! or...simply: "YAN!"

8. yan
of oriental origin, a homosexual pervert who gets off on anime girls and turtle punch. enjoys donkeypunching with the dhanis

- YAN YOU HOMO.

- YAN! WTF

- YAN! get outta the WAY._

Like I said, if ever I find the f*cker who wrote parts 3 to 8, he's gonna fly on high orbit for a looooooooooong while.

To anyone who may even dare to wonder :

1 - I am *NOT* gay.
2 - I am *NOT* weird enough to "get off" on anime girls. (You need to be really f*cked up to have an erection while looking at cartoons.)


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Pisis (Apr 12, 2006)

I suggest you to don't take it serious...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah lol some people really take it serious


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 12, 2006)

maestro said:


> (You need to be really f*cked up to have an erection while looking at cartoons.)


Well, I guess Im truly fucked then, cause Roger Rabbit's wife Jessica and Kim Basinger's character in Cool World blew my socks off back in the day....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 12, 2006)

believe it or not i know many ppl who have erections while watching anime


----------



## Maestro (Apr 13, 2006)

- Insulting a mod : -500 points
- Insulting a Navy S.E.A.L. : -1000 points
- Insulting a Navy S.E.A.L. who is also a mod : Better run fast !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> believe it or not i know many ppl who have erections while watching anime



We dont need to hear what you are your boyfriends do for fun okay...


----------



## Pisis (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 15, 2006)

sh*t


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2006)

Ouch...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 16, 2006)

yup, no matter how many times i get kicked there i can never get used to it


----------



## Pisis (Apr 16, 2006)

think of little loomas


----------



## Henk (Apr 16, 2006)

Those poor guys, they get all the abuse for doing nothing. Why must they bee so sensitive? Luckily no one had time to kick me there.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 17, 2006)

*had*, so that means they have time now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 17, 2006)

damn, who here hasn't been kicked in the groin anyways?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2006)

Most of the senior members are groin-kick free....


----------



## Pisis (Apr 17, 2006)

hehe


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 17, 2006)

what is a senior member to les anyway?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2006)

proberly just the people that were here before him, myself included..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes Lanc, most of the spammers that were here before me, and the older members (Seniors) as well......


----------



## Delusional (Apr 17, 2006)

1. Ashley 

Anus. New cockney rhyming slang. Ashley -> Ashley Cole -> Arsehole. Derives from Ashley Cole taking it up the Backdoor.

That bird was great last night, she let me take her up the Ashley!

Urban dictionary has some funny stuff...


----------



## Maestro (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey British members, I think you would like your Queen to look that way, eh ? 

_"elizabeth 
A blond hottie who is damned sexy, beautiful and gorgeous all wrapped together. She is the type with large football player boytoys hanging all over her with names like "Steve Miffin" or "Dave McStud".

Check out that Elizabeth! Hot Damn!

Mmmmm...Elizabeth!

She is one sweet piece of Elizabeth!"_


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2006)

She is your Queen to if I am not mistaken Maestro...


----------



## Henk (Apr 18, 2006)

Never, Like I said looma I do not let someone get the chance to kick me in the groin. looma how the hell do you let them kick you in the balls, dam you must really not know how to kick someones ass to be able to be kicked in the balls.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2006)

Henk,
I post a pic of someone getting kicked in the balls when a member here, in cyberspace, gets kicked in the balls....

Adler slammed him pretty good up above, so I posted the pic.... Sometimes, in a good argument, I'll break out the Can of Whoopass pic....


----------



## Henk (Apr 18, 2006)

He he he he.

Henk


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> She is your Queen to if I am not mistaken Maestro...


That she is.

My lords and ladies, I present Her Majesty, Elizabeth II, Queen of Canada (and the United Kingdom, Australia, New Zealand, Bermuda, the Falkland Islands,... ).


----------



## Henk (Apr 18, 2006)

No wonder the UK is so rich. lol

Henk


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2006)

Ah yes. South Africa once bowed to the British monarch too. 

Nowadays, Canada's "subjugation" to the monarch is strictly ceremonial. In fact it's _we_ who keep it going, not the Brits. Hell, they'll do away with the monarchy entirely and we'll _still_ have a Governor General I'm sure.


----------



## Henk (Apr 18, 2006)

We never bowed to the UK, they hated them for the Boer war and could not wait to get rid of them. The thing is the UK never won South Africa fairly. They did do much for us and did bring in the money, but now you can not even see where it all has gone. Where weren't the UK not? Almost everywhere in the world. 

I just wish the UK government would say they are sorry for the consentration camps of the Boer War.

Henk


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2006)

Ah-Ha! Without even meaning to, I've started a "bash the UK" thread! 

Not that it's a good thing or anything, it's just that...well, it's kinda funny...in a...stupid...drunk off my ass...kinda way...

Umm...nevermind. I'm a bit overtired.


----------



## Henk (Apr 18, 2006)

Heheheh, do you understand why the South Africans hated the UK, now it is not so.

I do not hate the UK, just need that apologize.

Henk


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 18, 2006)

The only time I hated the Brits was last year during a certin sporting event that didn't quite go our way.. But I'm now over it and moved on in life, and looking forward to see them get their arses whipped later this year!!


----------



## Maestro (Apr 19, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> She is your Queen to if I am not mistaken Maestro...



Unfortunately, yes. Threat me of Bolchevik if you want to, but I don't see why we should be ruled by a monarch living 3,000 miles away from us.

If you want a frigging monarch, put one in Ottawa. Otherwise, get rid of all that Governor General and Lieutenant-Governor bullsh*t and replace our Prime Minister by a President.

British monarchy is good for the UK and his colonies. We are *no longer* a British colony. We are a freaking country !


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 19, 2006)

We're not ruled by any queen, Maestro. Like I said, and you know this anyway, it's strictly for ceremonial purposes. Same goes for the Governor General and the Lieutenant Governors. Don't put too much belief in that "de facto head of state" crap you see on the government websites and stuff. The role of the GG is no more real than that of the queen. No, unfortunately though we just pay taxes to support a completely useless sponge (Canada's Governor General that is, not QEII). Also, whether you choose to call a leader a prime minister or a president makes no difference whatsoever. They perform the exact same function either way. That in and of itself doesn't tie us to Great Britain, it's merely a title. Lot's of non-Commonwealth countries have prime ministers these days. 

Incidently, not all present-day Commonwealth countries call Elizabeth their queen. India, Pakistan, and South Africa would be prime examples.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

> I've started a "bash the UK" thread



Gentlemen ther will be no UK bashing here, in particular no bashing of our great Queen, whom celebrates her 80th birthday (actual not official) this week, i trust you will all rise and sing along to the national anthem? (i know you diminions have different national anthems but you should all bid your Queen good health and success)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> The only time I hated the Brits was last year during a certin sporting event that didn't quite go our way.. But I'm now over it and moved on in life, and looking forward to see them get their arses whipped later this year!!



It was a fluke  Speaking of that I got the Wisden Cricketers Almanack 2006 today, hell yeah...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

The only "Queen" I have is the Froot Loop that works for me, and the only thing I'd wish for him is a bad case of genital herpes....


----------



## Henk (Apr 19, 2006)

I will not bow my head for someone who has nothing to do with me. I will be honest, I like the UK more than other countries in the world. I will not name them. 

I just think that the Queen can have the decency of saying sorry for the things they did during the Boer war, if they can say sorry to the black people in SA for the things they did then she can say sorry to the family's who lost wifes and children in camps just like those that the Nazis had. They were the ones to judge Germany for the consentration camps of WW2, but do they really have the right to do so?

Many more people died in the Nazi consentration camps, but have a look at the pictures of the woman and children in the UK consentration camps that were in the Boer war and you will be shocked.

My family lost people in those camps and lost their homes and farms due to the greed of Queen Victoria and the pure evil thoughts of Lord Kitchener that led to many Innocent liefs lost.

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Apr 19, 2006)

History is full of sadness and paradoxes...


----------



## Henk (Apr 19, 2006)

Yep.

Henk


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 19, 2006)

Several thousand Canadian troops fought alongside the British in the second Boer War. My great grandfather was one of them. I have his bayonet. I think an uncle of mine has an old pith helmet.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

come on henk no country's record is clean, even South Africa will have military cover-ups where they've tried to hush down events they're not too proud of, and why should the Queen have to apologise? she's done nothing wrong she wasn't even in control then so why should she?


----------



## Henk (Apr 19, 2006)

I understand what you are saying lanc, but why did she apologize to the things the UK forces did during the Boer war against the blacks? Then she can just as well do so to the family's of the Boer people who died. 

Yes, no countries slate is clean, but not even in the Apartheid era were there so many people killed or went missing as in the consentration camps the UK made. I will try to get some pics of how it looked like in the camps and will post them if I get them and then you tell me if it is right. Now tell me why were there such a fuss made over the Nazi camps, but not about the UK consentration camps during the Boer war? If you look at how many Boer people died in those camps you would see it is quite a large part of the Boer nation of the time. 

I think the family's should be given a apology or sum money just to show that the UK government does regret it.

Do you guys know why they made the consentration camps during the Boer war? They were build to bring the Boer army moral on its knees, because the UK army could not win the Boer army. Kill the woman and children and burn their farms and kill the animals, scorched Earth it was called. When other countries or people tried to help those in the camps they were quickly put on a boat back where they came from. 

IN the food were glass, metal hooks and even poison. The woman and children did not eat it and thus died from hunger and illness. The woman and children lived in tents that the UK soldiers not even slept in.

This is tragic and should never bee done again, but I think that the UK escaped the responsibility for giving the family's who lost family members in the camps something and not just make as if it never happend. 

What you are trying to say is that why should the UK apologize now, then why did the Germans had to do it for years after the war?

Henk


----------



## Maestro (Apr 19, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> We're not ruled by any queen, Maestro. Like I said, and you know this anyway, it's strictly for ceremonial purposes. Same goes for the Governor General and the Lieutenant Governors. Don't put too much belief in that "de facto head of state" crap you see on the government websites and stuff. The role of the GG is no more real than that of the queen. No, unfortunately though we just pay taxes to support a completely useless sponge (Canada's Governor General that is, not QEII). Also, whether you choose to call a leader a prime minister or a president makes no difference whatsoever. They perform the exact same function either way. That in and of itself doesn't tie us to Great Britain, it's merely a title. Lot's of non-Commonwealth countries have prime ministers these days.
> 
> Incidently, not all present-day Commonwealth countries call Elizabeth their queen. India, Pakistan, and South Africa would be prime examples.



Well, we are ruled by a Prime Minister. But legally, if ever something hapened to the gouvernment leaders (example : a bomb explode in the Parliment and kills 50% of the politicians), then the GG would take the power and rule the country until next elections.

And recently, when a member of the royal family died, the leader in the House of Commons did a speech begining with : "Us, minions of the Queen of England, declare..."

I also remember hearing the "God Save The Queen" being played right after the "O Canada"... It happened several times.

And why do we still call her "Queen of Canada" ?

For all those reasons, we have to choose : are we still a British colony or are we an independent country ? Why should we keep such symbols anyway ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 19, 2006)

Maestro said:


> Well, we are ruled by a Prime Minister. But legally, if ever something hapened to the gouvernment leaders (example : a bomb explode in the Parliment and kills 50% of the politicians), then the GG would take the power and rule the country until next elections.


Either the deputy prime minister would assume leadership or at the worst, the GG would appoint a senior minister to lead until parliament could get it's shit together and an election could be called. That's the absolute extent of his/her power. That provision is only there for times of extreme emergency, and then only if the situation absolutely dictates it.The Governor General is a figurehead, nothing more. 

But it _does_ bother me that she's the ceremonial C in C of the Armed Forces. That blows, figurehead or not. 
And the annual "Throne Speech" from the Governor General of Canada? Pfffff! Please! What nonsense.



Maestro said:


> I also remember hearing the "God Save The Queen" being played right after the "O Canada"... It happened several times.


I understand, and I sympathize to a large extent. I'm not really big on that either, to be honest. It still occurs sometimes though, usually dependent on the event and the crowd. A lot of old folks still like to hear it that way. They do it at the Royal Canadian Legion and several other veterans groups still do it too. They fought for king and country, so I have nothing against them for doing it.
Then there's always the Vice-Regal Salute to the Governor General. It's a combination of God Save the Queen and O Canada. Personally I think it sounds foolish, but that's just me.

You'd be surprised though at how many people in this country don't realize that O Canada has only officially been our national anthem since 1980. We'd sung it for a hundred years before that, but it wasn't actually made "official" until '80. Huh. Weird or what?



Maestro said:


> And why do we still call her "Queen of Canada" ?


Again, it's just a tradition that we cling to. We've been wholey and truly independent from Britain for many years, but as a people in general we still take a great deal of pride in our history. At least the "English" parts of the country do anyway. 
Today, calling Elizabeth II our queen is merely a tradition. It means nothing at all in the practical sense. I'm actually not too bothered by it. I know it's completely meaningless aside from tradition.



Maestro said:


> For all those reasons, we have to choose : are we still a British colony or are we an independent country ? Why should we keep such symbols anyway ?


We're an independent country. We threw off the last real remaining vestiges of British influence in 1982, with the signing of the Constitution of Canada by the very same Queen Elizabeth II. The symbols of "Royal" this and that are, as I've said, merely a ceremonial link with our past. Aside from that, they mean absolutely nothing. Why do we cling to them? Just choice I guess. It'd be interesting to see the results of a nation wide referendum on the subject, like the one Australia had years ago. Ha! I think I can guess how Québec would vote.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, knowing that the GG has a salary of $200,000 a year and that the LG has approximately the same salary _and_ knowing that there is 10 Provinces within the Confederation...

200,000 X 10 = 2,000,000
2,000,000 + 200,000 = 2,200,000

We would save at least $2,200,000 by years. (And I'm not counting all the travels, parties/ceremonies and other things.)

Knowing that our National debt is approximately $626,217,000,000, it would take us approximately 284644 years to completly pay for it.

So yes, I think we would vote to kick the GG/GLs out.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2006)

> Yes, no countries slate is clean, but not even in the Apartheid era were there so many people killed or went missing as in the consentration camps the UK made. I will try to get some pics of how it looked like in the camps and will post them if I get them and then you tell me if it is right. Now tell me why were there such a fuss made over the Nazi camps, but not about the UK consentration camps during the Boer war? If you look at how many Boer people died in those camps you would see it is quite a large part of the Boer nation of the time.





> What you are trying to say is that why should the UK apologize now, then why did the Germans had to do it for years after the war?



let's get one thing straight, and i don't mean this dissrespectfully to the people involved, but i am not one of these people that make a huge fuss over the Nazi concentration camps, i don't believe the germans should still be apologising for it, because it's in the past, i agree it shouldn't happen, but i aint gonna join any protest about it, it was 60 years ago! what's more i don't make a fuss because i know about the record of the British in south africa, you're not teaching me anything new, so don't put me under the banner of one of these people that damands an apology from germany whilst overlooking our own record, because i'm *not* one of those people...........



> I think the family's should be given a apology or sum money just to show that the UK government does regret it.



why? is it the same government that ordered it? no.........

will an apology change anything? no, no matter what country it's from or about what event.........


----------



## Delusional (Apr 20, 2006)

An apology might change relations between the two nations, as far as the general public goes. But other than that, I agree with you, lanc.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 20, 2006)

I dont see what the big deal is with making an apology..... Some dweeb writes a speech for the Prime Minister to read, 45 seconds or so, and its done... Big deal.....

Whats so painful about that???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2006)

even if we did apologise would it stop people hating usin south africa for what we did? course not, no one's going to say "oh, they killed a lot of our own people... but they've apologised so it's all alright", no, they're not, so what's the point?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 20, 2006)

I think u may be surprised at how many people actually DO stop hating the UK, even if it is a 20 second blurb from the Queen....

Apologies go a long way in the theatre of forgiveness....


----------



## Delusional (Apr 20, 2006)

I agree with Les. Maybe if the U.S. apologized a bit more for things that we have done, we wouldn't be quite so hated around the world. Of course, in order to apologize for something, you have to acknowledge fault, and the U.S. rarely does that, either.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats true, especially with some pussy like Bush in office...


----------



## Henk (Apr 20, 2006)

Lanc I totally agree with you that you do not support the guys who wants Germany to apologize todayand I understand everything you say mate, please I am not attacking you and I am glad to hear someone who knows something about the Anglo Boer war.

Like les said, an apology goes a long way, not from the Prime Minnester, but the Queen herself. You see Lanc it is just to show that what the government of the time did is not right and was not called for. We as South Africans do not hate the UK we just think it is not right of the Queen not to even say that it was wrong, that is allready enough.

She was here a few years ago and the people then asked her to just say that it was wrong, but she refused. I think that is not right of her.

Well lanc mate I do not hold anything against the British personally. You know Lanc today the wight guys here in SA are paying for something we did not even vote for or do and this cause hate between the wights and blacks here, why should I pay for it and not get work or any opportunity of going somewhere in this country. So you see if they just forgive after all of the apologies and things done after Apartheid why should we still pay. It is fucked up to hold it against someone or a country after they already said sorry, but if you do not say sorry I can understand it.

Henk


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 20, 2006)

If I can add my two cents, I think a simple acknowledgement would be enough. If it were in the form of a simple public apology, then so be it. "We're sorry, yadda, yadda...Now lets all move on."

What I _don't_ agree with is when present-day governments feel that they must continue to pay for the actions of past generations. Take for example the Canadian government compensating Chinese-Canadians for the old "head tax" imposed on Chinese immigrants at the turn of the last century. 

Nope. I can't say I agree with that one bit. Where the hell does something like that end? No, verbal acknowledgement of a mistake or a misdeed is one thing, but financial compensation a century after the fact to people who weren't even there is a bit much in my book.



Now back to the UK thing.


----------



## Henk (Apr 20, 2006)

I totally agree with you Nonskimmer.

Henk


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 20, 2006)

Maestro said:


> Well, knowing that the GG has a salary of $200,000 a year and that the LG has approximately the same salary _and_ knowing that there is 10 Provinces within the Confederation...
> 
> 200,000 X 10 = 2,000,000
> 2,000,000 + 200,000 = 2,200,000
> ...


I totally agree. We don't need any of them. The worst to date was Adrienne Clarkson. "Sponge" don't even begin to describe it. 

Although I understand the reasoning behind why we have these people today, I don't actually agree with it myself. Out of all the needless waste in Canada today, these completely useless ceremonial posts must rank at the very top of the list. Do away with 'em!


----------



## Delusional (Apr 20, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> If I can add my two cents, I think a simple acknowledgement would be enough. If it were in the form of a simple public apology, then so be it. "We're sorry, yadda, yadda...Now lets all move on."
> 
> What I _don't_ agree with is when present-day governments feel that they must continue to pay for the actions of past generations. Take for example the Canadian government compensating Chinese-Canadians for the old "head tax" imposed on Chinese immigrants at the turn of the last century.
> 
> ...



One thing I'm glad that the U.S. has never done and hopefully never will: reparations for slavery. It's still a debate here! It's exactly like you say, NS, why should one group who wasn't there financially compensate another group who wasn't there? God bless America for the sense enough to throw that idea out the window!


----------



## Pisis (Apr 21, 2006)

Well logically it seems correct but it should be done right after the abandon of slavery... But that were absoljtely different times though...


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, I take Lanc's view on this one, what's the point? I live in Bristol, which of course has a less than illustrious past where the slave trade is concerned. 

In fact the whole blinking city was built off the back of it, so what are we going to do? Demolish the place? 

It happened, I'd be the first to say it was a bad thing, but we don't have a time machine to change history, so we're stuck with it and there it is. Wringing our hands about long past events is futile. 

What is important is that everything is properly documented and recorded so that the same mistakes are not repeated by future generations, and is much much more important than some 'apology'. 

For what it's worth, my Great-Grandfather was a corporal during the Boer War, and we have various heirlooms from his time there. From the accounts of him I've been told, he was a good man, and went on to become an officer in the St. Johns Ambulance Brigade, which would suggest that he was more into saving lives than ending them. 

With regard to the Boer War, whatever the political and economic reasons behind it, he went out there and did his duty - just in the same way guys in Iraq are doing today. 

I certantly would not express any other sentiment than pride in him, and my only regret is that I didn't get to meet the guy. And on another note, couldn't it be argued that 'Oom Paul' and his brethern had no more valid cause being there than the 'Roodtneks' did?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2006)

Well here is my take on the fact, and I have said this several times over and over. I dont fell any present population or anything should have to apologize for what there country did in the past. Thats like telling a 10 year old girl that she is responsible for the innocent massacre of civilians 50 years before she was born. Screw that!


----------



## Pisis (May 2, 2006)

I agree. The problem is that the WW2 issue is still actual and it affects our lives to this day...
But I think the Deutschen made a lot of to apologize. Last Fall I made a good friend in a German guy who cam from Köln and he served here 6 Months for the old Jewish survivors.


----------

